# New Nolly Signature with Manson Guitar Works



## Taylord (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2022)

Interesting. I hope that body style is something super unique, because I'm just super burned out on releases of super strat tweaks.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2022)

The dude from Muse use to use Manson? Is that the significance? Kind of scratching my head here.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2022)

Kinda dig the LSR look a like tuners


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 21, 2022)

Some interesting choices like the tonepros bridge and block bolt-on heel like older Ibanez.

Looks like a mix of the Duality horns and the body of a Schecter KM7 mk2(or what that was based on). Hard to tell though.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 21, 2022)

gunch said:


> The dude from Muse use to use Manson? Is that the significance? Kind of scratching my head here.



Yep. I thought the guitar Nolly played in his BKP video was one those sigs? But maybe a regular Manson, I'm not sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2022)

gunch said:


> The dude from Muse use to use Manson? Is that the significance? Kind of scratching my head here.



Hugh Manson is a legend, like take the time to look him up. He's like the British Bill Conklin (RIP) or Paul Reed Smith. 

Not that anyone who follows Nolly outside the UK will know or care. Just worth looking up if you're into guitars and a history of them outside the North American view.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 21, 2022)

It's very Kiesel Aries-y/Ibanez RGD-y, with a lopped-off upper horn point:


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 21, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> It's very Kiesel Aries-y/Ibanez RGD-y, with a lopped-off upper horn point:
> View attachment 102266
> View attachment 102267



Instantly made me think Kiesel bevels lol.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 21, 2022)

It looks like an awesome RGA-ish super strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2022)

Tune o Matic bridge


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hugh Manson is a legend, like take the time to look him up. He's like the British Bill Conklin (RIP) or Paul Reed Smith.
> 
> Not that anyone who follows Nolly outside the UK will know or care. Just worth looking up if you're into guitars and a history of them outside the North American view.



Ok, Interesting.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tune o Matic bridge



Speaking of, Pete Graves seemed like he played TOMs more often than not


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 21, 2022)

I hate teasers like this, just show us the damn guitar already!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2022)

gunch said:


> Speaking of, Pete Graves seemed like he played TOMs more often than not



Dang you made me realize Petey G is back.  



But yeah, ToMs aren't the unplayable death traps that people make them out to be. If Nolly and Petey can djent on a ToM, others can too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 21, 2022)

A lot of high profile producers prefer Tom guitars saying the palm mutes sound better on them. I don’t see them making a comeback but the opinion of them is slowly changing back to a more positive one.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 21, 2022)

What the actual fuck are those tuning pegs? I can't decide if I love it or if it's the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dang you made me realize Petey G is back.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, ToMs aren't the unplayable death traps that people make them out to be. If Nolly and Petey can djent on a ToM, others can too.




Oh FUCK YES


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 21, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> It's very Kiesel Aries-y/Ibanez RGD-y, with a lopped-off upper horn point:
> View attachment 102266
> View attachment 102267



I can dig it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jan 21, 2022)

gunch said:


> The dude from Muse use to use Manson?





Crungy said:


> Yep. I thought the guitar Nolly played in his BKP video was one those sigs? But maybe a regular Manson, I'm not sure.



The dude from Muse is (part) owner of Manson if I recall correctly and is one of the company directors.

I'm quite excited to see this happen, as Nolly always, always sounds amazing and in videos and such seems like a really genuine guy (or an amazing poker player) who really loves guitars and music and so on. Here's wishing him all the best with these new guitars.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 21, 2022)

is there any particular reason for the bevel besides the outlined shape it makes? I think personally I'd want to smooth the bevel down to an arch or something..


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 21, 2022)

TOM bridges are epic. The best bridge for riffs IMO. 

Just hope this small builder is going to handle the business side of things well. I heard of them before and I know they have a good reputation. But these sorts of timely, trendy endorsements don’t always turn out well. Could be a huge surge in orders, followed by waitlists, queues, cold feet, people wanting refunds, disappointment blah blah. We’ve seen it happen plenty of times before. I hope they’re ready and able to produce what they need to produce.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 21, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Some interesting choices like the tonepros bridge and block bolt-on heel like older Ibanez.
> 
> Looks like a mix of the Duality horns and the body of a Schecter KM7 mk2(or what that was based on). Hard to tell though.


I'm getting Kiesel Aries vibes from the looks based on the bevel.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 21, 2022)

Empryrean said:


> is there any particular reason for the bevel besides the outlined shape it makes? I think personally I'd want to smooth the bevel down to an arch or something..


Likely ergonomics. Having a bevel like that will make the guitar comfortable to play regardless of position


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Likely ergonomics. Having a bevel like that will make the guitar comfortable to play regardless of position


No I think he means why is there a clear demarcation where the bevel ends agains the rest of the body. They could sand that area down and just further blend it into the rest of the body, hiding that line. 

My guess is people are doing it just because it’s a popular look now.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> No I think he means why is there a clear demarcation where the bevel ends agains the rest of the body. They could sand that area down and just further blend it into the rest of the body, hiding that line.
> 
> My guess is people are doing it just because it’s a popular look now.


Possibly so. Though the only other guitar I can think of on the market with a bevel to this extent is the Aries.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 22, 2022)

But I thought he was a ViK artist.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 22, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> TOM bridges are epic. The best bridge for riffs IMO.
> 
> Just hope this small builder is going to handle the business side of things well. I heard of them before and I know they have a good reputation. But these sorts of timely, trendy endorsements don’t always turn out well. Could be a huge surge in orders, followed by waitlists, queues, cold feet, people wanting refunds, disappointment blah blah. We’ve seen it happen plenty of times before. I hope they’re ready and able to produce what they need to produce.



If they could manage the Matt Bellamy sigs, I am sure they can manage a Nolly sig.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 22, 2022)

SamSam said:


> If they could manage the Matt Bellamy sigs, I am sure they can manage a Nolly sig.



Honestly, I reckon Nolly shifts a hell of a lot more products than the guy from Muse

Most Muse fans are regular people who couldn't care less about guitars. I'd wager than a MUCH higher % of Nolly fans are guitar players. (AKA the djent programmer stereotype, haha)


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 22, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Honestly, I reckon Nolly shifts a hell of a lot more products than the guy from Muse
> 
> Most Muse fans are regular people who couldn't care less about guitars. I'd wager than a MUCH higher % of Nolly fans are guitar players. (AKA the djent programmer stereotype, haha)



I think there are a lot more Muse fans that play guitar than Red Seas Fire fans in total. Nolly sells a lot of basses and is known for being an amazing producer, but what is he truly famous for guitar-wise? Muse is _HUGE_.

Either way, the man knows what makes a great guitar. You only need to look at his collection (Viks aside) and the success of his bass to see that these will do well. I'm hyped.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 22, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> . I'd wager than a MUCH higher % of Nolly fans are guitar players. (AKA the djent programmer stereotype, haha)



This is probably true. As a scale percentage of their fanbase, I am sure that Nolly fans are much more likely to play an instrument than Bellamy. But Bellamy fans must outnumber Nolly fans on a scale of 100/1 if not more.

Look at prices for a second hand deep impact pedal. Back when Muse were more of a guitar driven band their sound was a huge influence on many young guitar players.



Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I think there are a lot more Muse fans that play guitar than Red Seas Fire fans in total. Nolly sells a lot of basses and is known for being an amazing producer, but what is he truly famous for guitar-wise? Muse is _HUGE_.



A think that the fact that he designed a bass which featured in demand specs and isn't really an obvious signature model helped a lot with this. I am fairly indifferent to Nolly as a bass player, however when I bought my original run NG-2 it was really the only bass you could get with the features I wanted without forking over custom guitar prices. Nolly name aside they are simply great basses!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2022)

While Nolly has a more dedicated guitar fanbase, sure, Muse is a massive, massive band. Not to mention that Manson sells a variety of different MB models IIRC. If Manson can keep up with the MB models, they can keep up with the Nolly sig. 

Plus if demand is high enough, they'll just get Cort to ghost-build a budget model like they did with the MB sig.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 22, 2022)

I dig some things about this guitar….
What annoys the living hell out of me is yet again we have another matte flat black paint job FFS.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah, fair points everybody. Guess I'm always sceptical when the Periphery boys throw their weight into yet another endorsement. The list of products they sponsor is massive, and while the quality is generally good there have definitely been some fails along the way. And we've certainly seen a lot of small builders in the past go through the cycle I mentioned earlier.

It definitely looks like a cool guitar from the teasers. I'll wait for the inevitable simultaneous arrival of YouTube videos from Nolly, Periphery, Ola, Fluff, Keyan etc and a few more niche djentsters, and then I'll be told how I should feel about it through 10:01 long reaction videos from Stay Metal Ray, Nik Nocturnal etc.


----------



## Miek (Jan 22, 2022)

Oryx? Aiat, it is the meaning of strength.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 22, 2022)

Manson's is my local guitar store...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 23, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Manson's is my local guitar store...


Which means it's where I'll be taking my precious Ibby's if I ever need a re-fret or anything else I can't do myself. They're a BKP & Ibanez Prestige dealer, in addition to making their own guitars.

If anyone is interested:
Muse started out playing gigs at a small venue about 0.5 miles from the Manson's store, back in the '90s.












Glamorous beginnings...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 23, 2022)

Has anyone here tried a Manson's guitar? I haven't, as the MB-1 is in many ways the opposite of what I look for in a guitar (e.g. fat V-shaped neck vs. Super Wizard neck).


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 23, 2022)

Full admission, I will have "Madness" and its guitar solo stuck in my head frequently.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 23, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Full admission, I will have "Madness" and its guitar solo stuck in my head frequently.


I listened to them a lot when I was a teenager, but lost interest when they became less guitar-oriented. I listened to their fifth album once and it really wasn't for me, so I've ignored everything that followed.


----------



## profwoot (Jan 23, 2022)

I hadn't heard of Manson until Nolly's recent vids. His sounds great but everything he does sounds great so 

Nolly's basses have a similar forearm bevel, although not as pronounced, and I find them comfy. I get why they leave an angle on the bevel, since your picking hand comes away from the body while playing, allowing your forearm to lie against the bevel's flat surface. Then again, I mostly play carved tops with no regard to the forearm and it's never bothered me.


----------



## Stiman (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 24, 2022)

Damn his playing is nasty.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 24, 2022)

Kind of an RGD meets Maxxfly. Good specs so far too. Too bad there's no 8 string option, and it sounds like they'll be or are ready to be doing non-British versions.

Cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2022)

From the YT comments

Pricing is £2900 for the 6-string and £2999 for the 7-string. Full spec, images and deposit reservations will be live from 2pm tomorrow 25th January. In brief; full UK build, 2 piece alder body, Bare Knuckle Polymath pickups, Tone Pros bridges, Gotoh hardware, locking 510 series machineheads, Freeway 6-ways electro switching, 24 frets stainless steel, Richlite fingerboard, U profile maple neck. The best of everything...as you'd expect when Nolly is in charge of the tone department!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2022)

yes my internet tripped.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't really have much of an opinion on the guitar but that track sounded really damn nice


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 24, 2022)

Stiman said:


>



Kinda reminds of a Harley Benton and a Vik put together. I'm not so sure I like it or not...


----------



## shpence (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks and sounds awesome. Love that is has a TOM bridge. Best for palm mutting imo.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 24, 2022)

Those tuners look SO fucking convenient to use. Assuming they aren’t too heavy I want some.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2022)

I wonder how he has the toggle switch wired. It's using something called the Freeway 3B3. Gives you the standard 3-position switch, but then adds another row of switching to get the usual splitting and whatnot.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 24, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how he has the toggle switch wired. It's using something called the Freeway 3B3. Gives you the standard 3-position switch, but then adds another row of switching to get the usual splitting and whatnot.


@odibrom might have some insight. They use Freeways in a lot of guitars.

Also, Gibson put a Freeway 3X3 in the Jimmy Page LPC way back when for combinations of all 3 humbuckers, then had coil taps on push/pulls. I imagine Nolly is using it for combinations of humbuckers on one side and single coils on the other.

Also there's a Freeway in the Toone in @CW7's avatar.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 24, 2022)

$4000 USD for that thing? Lolzzzzzz 

Hard pass.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 24, 2022)

I always felt like Manson guitars were unobtainable. I guess at over $4k USD preordered before we even see a proper picture of it or get full specs, it basically still is.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 24, 2022)

The Freeway 3B3 switch was designed with teles in mind, delivering all 6 possibilities that 2 singles can have, but I think it also can be wired with hums...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2022)

odibrom said:


> The Freeway 3B3 switch was designed with teles in mind, delivering all 6 possibilities that 2 singles can have, but I think it also can be wired with hums...



I imagine it can. I'm guessing it'll have the "normal" row be the standard 3-way, then the 2nd row will be 3 way with the coils split.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 24, 2022)

That's sick it has a tune-o-matic. That was all I played for the longest time. Even better that it's sorta recessed/flush mounted. They sound fine and you can play the shit out of em. Very easy to setup and nice and stable when used with good machine heads, too. 

After playing guitars with flat bridges like any trem for so long, I couldn't change gears back to my old TOM guitars anymore because the traditional way of mounting them was to have them pushed waaaay out from the body. Totally changes the angle of your arm. Having it flat against the face of the guitar makes way, way more sense and is best of both worlds.

Unfortunately that ain't $5,000 CAD (plus shipping and tax) worth of guitar. Kinda sad the market has gotten to this point


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 24, 2022)

These should be legit, Manson makes some very legit instruments. Had a feeling something was brewing when he had his signature pickups loaded into their tele during those videos a few months back


----------



## gunch (Jan 24, 2022)

sakeido said:


> That's sick it has a tune-o-matic. That was all I played for the longest time. Even better that it's sorta recessed/flush mounted. They sound fine and you can play the shit out of em. Very easy to setup and nice and stable when used with good machine heads, too.
> 
> After playing guitars with flat bridges like any trem for so long, I couldn't change gears back to my old TOM guitars anymore because the traditional way of mounting them was to have them pushed waaaay out from the body. Totally changes the angle of your arm. Having it flat against the face of the guitar makes way, way more sense and is best of both worlds.
> 
> Unfortunately that ain't $5,000 CAD (plus shipping and tax) worth of guitar. Kinda sad the market has gotten to this point



does Kiesel still recess their TOMs. That used to be a Carvin thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2022)

gunch said:


> does Kiesel still recess their TOMs. That used to be a Carvin thing



Yeah they do. 

Ibanez did it as well (With the Apex at least) and I think KXK did it as well.


----------



## profwoot (Jan 24, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah they do.
> 
> Ibanez did it as well (With the Apex at least) and I think KXK did it as well.



Seems like any company that doesn't want to do Gibson's weird tilt-back fretboard would have to recess it, no?


----------



## odibrom (Jan 24, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I imagine it can. I'm guessing it'll have the "normal" row be the standard 3-way, then the 2nd row will be 3 way with the coils split.


Go check heir website, they have schematics for their switches...


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 24, 2022)

It's probably been said before, but when he was in Periphery, Nolly was the best guitarist in the band. And he didn't even play guitar. Monster player.

I actually dig the model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2022)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ma...SxQxU3F6xfu8CKQSk0W6sYvLW6k4r4jU15I6zER79aV_o













Also the Freeway switch is going to be for parallel and series switching.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 24, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ma...SxQxU3F6xfu8CKQSk0W6sYvLW6k4r4jU15I6zER79aV_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good god that looks cheap to me! Really not a fan of the body shape with the satin black.


----------



## BTS (Jan 24, 2022)

Nolly is a monster guitarist and just makes everything look easy AF. 

I dont mind the aesthetic and guitar looks cool and all, be keen to see actual specs on a few things including scale/neck thickness etc ... but for the cost (in AUD its like a 4k+ guitar) it does look very plain (echoing above comments).


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 24, 2022)

I dig the body outline. It reminds me a bit of my favorite shape, from Parker, but dialed back a little. I prefer the Parker, but do like the Manson.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ma...SxQxU3F6xfu8CKQSk0W6sYvLW6k4r4jU15I6zER79aV_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 24, 2022)

IMO the worst parts of a vanquish plus the worst parts of a ViK (that aren't the luthier)


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> IMO the worst parts of a vanquish plus the worst parts of a ViK (that aren't the luthier)



The luthiers are _by far_ the worst parts of each of those though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2022)

narad said:


> The luthiers are _by far_ the worst parts of each of those though.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 25, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> TOM bridges are epic. The best bridge for riffs IMO.



Anyone else remember when this forum absolutely HATED TOM bridges? Pepperidge farm remembers (I've liked them on guitars I've had so I guess to say I don't really care about a fixed bridge)


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 25, 2022)

BusinessMan said:


> Anyone else remember when this forum absolutely HATED TOM bridges? Pepperidge farm remembers (I've liked them on guitars I've had so I guess to say I don't really care about a fixed bridge)



Yeah, I hate them. Don't you forget!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2022)

BusinessMan said:


> Anyone else remember when this forum absolutely HATED TOM bridges? Pepperidge farm remembers (I've liked them on guitars I've had so I guess to say I don't really care about a fixed bridge)



For real. Now everyone wants Les Paul Customs that aren't Les Paul Customs.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 25, 2022)

gunch said:


> does Kiesel still recess their TOMs. That used to be a Carvin thing



Yes and no. Yes they do still recess them, but the only models that still carry the TOM bridge are all "Carvin-era" models (SCB6, Ultra V, V220, CT6, CS3, CS6, SH6, SH550, FG1). Every other model launched since just has the Hipshot fixed as the only fixed bridge option.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 25, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I dig the body outline. It reminds me a bit of my favorite shape, from Parker, but dialed back a little. I prefer the Parker, but do like the Manson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also reminds me of Padalka a bit

Nice guitar. Looks good enough that it won’t offend anybody, but it’s not niche enough for people to love/hate it. If the quality is good, it’s priced similar to an ESP M-II or some other TOM bridge bolt on 24 fret guitar. With the Nolly endorsement, I’m sure it will sell quickly.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 25, 2022)

Looks pretty dope to me. 

I’m sure on a guitar this expensive it won’t be an issue, but I’ve always found recessed TOMs to lack string pressure and can slip off the saddles if pummeled hard enough.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jan 25, 2022)

Looks like there's more than a hint of Waghorn Sauria in there to me


----------



## odibrom (Jan 25, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real. Now everyone wants Les Paul Customs that aren't Les Paul Customs.



I don't...


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jan 25, 2022)

Hum, I kinda like it but also kinda middle of the road. 
Nothing special, but damn I think the seven string will be around 4000 euro, (3000 pound = 3600 euro then hallo tax) I really think it is way to expensive. 
I mean it looks ok, ok hardware, but nothing is really standing out to justify that amount of money in my opinion.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 25, 2022)

This is a $2199 guitar all day long. Not 4K. Who the hell is pricing gear nowadays


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2022)

FitRocker33 said:


> This is a $2199 guitar all day long. Not 4K. Who the hell is pricing gear nowadays



These aren't factory made, not yet at least, so pricing is more reasonable considering its a low volume product made in the UK.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Jan 25, 2022)

I have absolutely no interest in this whatsoever, but it's exciting seeing everyone outside the UK have to lose their minds over pricing for a change. It's a boutique, (very) well known builder and at £2999 it's (significantly) cheaper here than an Anderson, Tyler, a lot of Music Men, any core set-neck PRS, Aristedes etc...

I'm not saying any of those guitars are remotely similar in terms of features, I'm just saying that high-end guitars in general are really, _really _expensive these days (and we're spoilt when it comes to really good options at ridiculously high prices). Manson is not some new up-and-coming builder with no expertise, history or track record. Expecting it to be cheaper because it looks utterly boring* is pretty naive.

It _does_ look utterly boring though.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jan 25, 2022)

https://www.mansonguitarworks.com/guitars/oryx

Specs are live. Interesting that the seven string is 26" scale. Shorter than I expected.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 25, 2022)

vibrantgermancities said:


> I have absolutely no interest in this whatsoever, but it's exciting seeing everyone outside the UK have to lose their minds over pricing for a change. It's a boutique, (very) well known builder and at £2999 it's (significantly) cheaper here than an Anderson, Tyler, a lot of Music Men, any core set-neck PRS, Aristedes etc...
> 
> I'm not saying any of those guitars are remotely similar in terms of features, I'm just saying that high-end guitars in general are really, _really _expensive these days (and we're spoilt when it comes to really good options at ridiculously high prices). Manson is not some new up-and-coming builder with no expertise, history or track record. Expecting it to be cheaper because it looks utterly boring* is pretty naive.
> 
> It _does_ look utterly boring though.



Nolly is a producer and studio guy. I’m guessing he’s going for the utilitarian thing. I mean he’s had all kinds of blinged out Daemonesses with mango tops and shit, maybe just coming full circle?


----------



## profwoot (Jan 25, 2022)

"Custom Manson Mute String Dampener" is a bit high-falutin' for a small strip of foam, but I'm glad somebody is thinking to include that. Feels crazy to require an after market solution all the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2022)

Given how much this forum has been burnt on cheap luthiers and companies that ended up being scams, I'm surprised we're still complaining about the price of a boutique guitar from a small shop.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 25, 2022)

Guitars have gone way up in price the last few years. Especially with Brexit and Covid pushing the price of materials up. 



profwoot said:


> "Custom Manson Mute String Dampener" is a bit high-falutin' for a small strip of foam, but I'm glad somebody is thinking to include that. Feels crazy to require an after market solution all the time.



I recall Skervesen being the first to do it on their guitars. I’ve always wondered why it isn’t a more popular feature. Are they including one for the tone pros bridge? I always hated having to stick a big lump of foam under them whenever I wanted to record.




Blytheryn said:


> Nolly is a producer and studio guy. I’m guessing he’s going for the utilitarian thing. I mean he’s had all kinds of blinged out Daemonesses with mango tops and shit, maybe just coming full circle?



Could be a consistency thing seeing how the periphery guys have had issues with their signature tops but most likely coming full circle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2022)

Some of the specs for this guitar ARE surprisingly subdued. Tune O Matic bridge vs your usual Hipshot, Evertune, mono-style or one of those fancy new tremolos. Not even a flat 16''+ radius or compound fretboard, just a traditional 12'' radius.


----------



## zw470 (Jan 25, 2022)

gunch said:


> does Kiesel still recess their TOMs. That used to be a Carvin thing





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah they do.
> 
> Ibanez did it as well (With the Apex at least) and I think KXK did it as well.



Some of the ESP USA guitars have recessed TOMs, as well.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 25, 2022)

The heck, painted neck bolt on? That's not my style at all, personally, but suppose it aint my signature guitar now is it?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 25, 2022)

Hey everyone, it's cool to see lots of conversation here already on the Oryx! I just wanted to clarify a couple of things:

- This actually ISN'T a signature model. It's a new model for the Manson range that I helped design. It's a bit of a fuzzy line to navigate but I wanted to be clear about that. I see this as a guitar for tone perfectionists who play modern styles, and I put all my knowledge/experience/time as a player and producer into refining the spec for these guitars (including the use of a TOM bridge for the tonal reasons some of you have extolled in this thread - and note we shot out various brands of TOM and various materials too to arrive at the one we thought sounded best).
- The initial launch-spec run is based on my personal preferences, especially RE: colours (indeed, I have come around to mostly prefer clean/stealth/utilitarian looking instruments), and as noted the initial run are all UK built by the same team that build the amazing customs for Matt Bellamy John Paul Jones etc. The Oryx range will expand over various price points with different manufacturing approaches, no doubt with more aesthetic options to suit other tastes.
- I think given the UK manufacturing, premium and custom hardware and electronics/pickups, and quality of build, the pricing for the launch spec guitars is actually very reasonable. That's also with the huge material costs we're seeing everywhere in the world at the moment factored in. I know the Manson guys have really worked hard to get these guitars out at a price that offers good value.
- You can of course also order a full custom Oryx from Manson, and make it as crazy or weird or different in spec to this initial run.

I've had all manner of crazy custom/handbuilt guitars from amazing luthiers, and so many have not really hit the spot sonically. It's been such a pleasure to work on the Oryx and get to dive deep into all the contributing factors to the sound of an electric guitar (including designing the Bare Knuckle Polymath pickups in parallel with the Oryx - no pun intended). It's amazing how the little details of pickup distances, bridge types/materials, fretboards etc add together to give you the indelible sound of a given guitar, and in a lot of cases it seems these things aren't investigated, and often the tonal characteristics are attributed falsely to other, sometimes trivial, factors. All aspects of the Oryx were decided with genuine intention, and I think the sum of all parts is something really special when you actually plug it in.

Also, thanks to all the people who've been so complimentary about me, that's really nice to read. It's ridiculous to say I'd outsell anything Muse related though!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 25, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some of the specs for this guitar ARE surprisingly subdued. Tune O Matic bridge vs your usual Hipshot, Evertune, mono-style or one of those fancy new tremolos. Not even a flat 16''+ radius or compound fretboard, just a traditional 12'' radius.



The 12" radius was the biggest surprise to me. And a bit of a downer. Still, lots of good going on. 



-Nolly- said:


> - You can of course also order a full custom Oryx from Manson, and make it as crazy or weird or different in spec to this initial run.




Hmm. 8 string, 27.5" scale, neck thru w/Sophia trem would be sweet...

BTW, I really love the look of the body. I stated elsewhere it reminds me of an Ibanez RGD and a Parker Maxxfly, and it just has a nice kind of svelte thing going on. 



-Nolly- said:


> I've had all manner of crazy custom/handbuilt guitars from amazing luthiers, and so many have not really hit the spot sonically. It's been such a pleasure to work on the Oryx and get to dive deep into all the contributing factors to the sound of an electric guitar (including designing the Bare Knuckle Polymath pickups in parallel with the Oryx - no pun intended). It's amazing how the little details of pickup distances, bridge types/materials, fretboards etc add together to give you the indelible sound of a given guitar, and in a lot of cases it seems these things aren't investigated, and often the tonal characteristics are attributed falsely to other, sometimes trivial, factors. All aspects of the Oryx were decided with genuine intention, and I think the sum of all parts is something really special when you actually plug it in.




Really cool to read. Would enjoy to hear you elaborate more on how some of the other considered components, bridges specifically, fared in testing if possible.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jan 27, 2022)

-Nolly- said:


> Hey everyone, it's cool to see lots of conversation here already on the Oryx! I just wanted to clarify a couple of things:
> 
> - This actually ISN'T a signature model. It's a new model for the Manson range that I helped design. It's a bit of a fuzzy line to navigate but I wanted to be clear about that. I see this as a guitar for tone perfectionists who play modern styles, and I put all my knowledge/experience/time as a player and producer into refining the spec for these guitars (including the use of a TOM bridge for the tonal reasons some of you have extolled in this thread - and note we shot out various brands of TOM and various materials too to arrive at the one we thought sounded best).
> - The initial launch-spec run is based on my personal preferences, especially RE: colours (indeed, I have come around to mostly prefer clean/stealth/utilitarian looking instruments), and as noted the initial run are all UK built by the same team that build the amazing customs for Matt Bellamy John Paul Jones etc. The Oryx range will expand over various price points with different manufacturing approaches, no doubt with more aesthetic options to suit other tastes.
> ...



I'm very curious as to what prompted things like the 12" radius and the 26" scale on the 7 string. A lot of brands are trending towards longer scale lengths, multiscale, 16"+ fretboard radii. These specs seem decidedly old school.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 27, 2022)

Xaeldaren said:


> I'm very curious as to what prompted things like the 12" radius and the 26" scale on the 7 string. A lot of brands are trending towards longer scale lengths, multiscale, 16"+ fretboard radii. These specs seem decidedly old school.


I'm really digging the look of this thing. I spent the last 10 years mostly in the demographic you speak of, having had no real time with more classic specs and assuming a Hipshot was supposed to be my favourite bridge, etc. I finally realised after a few hands on sessions with more classic gear that those things are totally for me. Got my first custom 7 string baritone with a 28.7 scale and a TOM bridge recently. It has a 16" radius but after recently owning a 14" guitar(with more of a classic thicker neck too) I'd love to go that route next time. These look very appealing, good stuff Nolly


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2022)

Xaeldaren said:


> I'm very curious as to what prompted things like the 12" radius and the 26" scale on the 7 string. A lot of brands are trending towards longer scale lengths, multiscale, 16"+ fretboard radii. These specs seem decidedly old school.





Winspear said:


> I'm really digging the look of this thing. I spent the last 10 years mostly in the demographic you speak of, having had no real time with more classic specs and assuming a Hipshot was supposed to be my favourite bridge, etc. I finally realised after a few hands on sessions with more classic gear that those things are totally for me. Got my first custom 7 string baritone with a 28.7 scale and a TOM bridge recently. It has a 16" radius but after recently owning a 14" guitar(with more of a classic thicker neck too) I'd love to go that route next time. These look very appealing, good stuff Nolly



Folks act like certain things are only popular because they've been around forever without trying to figure out why they've been around forever.

It's easy to dismiss it as just guitarists being stuck in their ways, but ignores that our hands haven't changed all that much in less than a century and what was comfortable then can be comfortable now. 

There's absolutely nothing wrong with doing simple, classic things very very well.


----------



## narad (Jan 27, 2022)

There's a Nolly Racing Green:







Looks nice, but I feel like there needs to be some showdown with Jeff to see who has the rights to "Racing Green". Though props for NRG being a lot closer to actual British RG.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jan 27, 2022)

Winspear said:


> I'm really digging the look of this thing. I spent the last 10 years mostly in the demographic you speak of, having had no real time with more classic specs and assuming a Hipshot was supposed to be my favourite bridge, etc. I finally realised after a few hands on sessions with more classic gear that those things are totally for me. Got my first custom 7 string baritone with a 28.7 scale and a TOM bridge recently. It has a 16" radius but after recently owning a 14" guitar(with more of a classic thicker neck too) I'd love to go that route next time. These look very appealing, good stuff Nolly



I'm literally in the same boat as you! Picked up an incredible Japanese Tokai double cut which is supposed to be everything I should hate - 12" radius, fat-ass neck, 24.75 scale, Gotoh TOM bridge, but the setup and fretwork are astonishingly good. It's worlds apart from my Prestige, but it's become my favourite guitar to play. Tbh, as I've improved as a player, I've gotten less and less picky about specs etc. The only thing that would give me pause about this is that 26" does seem very short scale when Nolly is so Periphery-adjacent and they play in G#.

(Also, off topic, hi, Tom! I'm the annoying asshole who won't shut up about .60mm plectra!).


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 27, 2022)

I like it! It's like a Parker and an RGD had a weird british baby


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 31, 2022)

I missed some of the comments here about why we spec'd the guitars the way that we did. To echo MaxOfMetal and Winspear, I really wanted these guitars to sound unequivocally amazing, huge, rich in overtones and be equally comfortable for riffing, chords and lead playing. I have come to feel that longer scale lengths, while they can make for very impressive sounding low strings, really narrow the range of overtones that the pickups see, and that this often leaves the 6-string range of the guitar sounding distinctly harsher and less interesting than when more "standard" 24.75"-25.5" scale lengths are used. Obviously going to a multi scale design is one solution, but in this case for the initial run of instruments we wanted to keep both 6 and 7 string guitars sounding as similar as possible, and changing to a multi scale bridge for the 7 would really take it in a different sonic direction. This is just the initial run however, so there's plenty of scope for exploring other scale lengths, bridges, and specs in general.


----------



## migstopheles (Jul 22, 2022)

just noticed the dude from Muse playing one of this in their latest video, white 6-string multiscale Oryx, looks pretty slick

also a sweet solo in that track, nice to see them getting back to more guitar-heavy stuff


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jul 22, 2022)

That thing is sick. I'd love to see more about these guitars out there.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 22, 2022)

migstopheles said:


> just noticed the dude from Muse playing one of this in their latest video, white 6-string multiscale Oryx, looks pretty slick



Also with a proper bridge!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 22, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tune o Matic bridge


I know he liked the one on my Jackson 7, but thought it was a bit too high. Looks like they handled that.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 22, 2022)

Yep, Matt actually has a few Oryxes now, two identical white/multiscales and I believe he has a couple of the production spec guitars too. He used the first of the white multi scales all over their new record, apparently.

I'm also really pleased that the Oryx has a major review in the newest Guitarist issue, scoring 9/10 and a Guitarist Choice award - I'm so happy with that especially considering it's not exactly aimed at Guitarist's core demographic nor a cheap guitar. I'd love to quote some sentences from the review but I'm not sure that's cool with either Guitarist nor sevenstring.org's policies!

The first batch of guitars are receiving final setups and due to ship any day soon. I'm extremely excited to see how their new owners get on with them once they arrive


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jul 22, 2022)

-Nolly- said:


> Yep, Matt actually has a few Oryxes now, two identical white/multiscales and I believe he has a couple of the production spec guitars too. He used the first of the white multi scales all over their new record, apparently.
> 
> I'm also really pleased that the Oryx has a major review in the newest Guitarist issue, scoring 9/10 and a Guitarist Choice award - I'm so happy with that especially considering it's not exactly aimed at Guitarist's core demographic nor a cheap guitar. I'd love to quote some sentences from the review but I'm not sure that's cool with either Guitarist nor sevenstring.org's policies!
> 
> The first batch of guitars are receiving final setups and due to ship any day soon. I'm extremely excited to see how their new owners get on with them once they arrive



It's always a pleasure to see you active on here, just strolling by nd dropping atomic knowledge bombs. On a completely unrelated note, please release a solo album/start a podcast 

Here's a video released alongside said review:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 23, 2022)

Miek said:


> Oryx? Aiat, it is the meaning of strength.



Aiat.

It looks like a Harley Benton. I'm sure it will be a good quality instrument, but it's about as exciting to look at as a pile of Ahamkara crap.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 23, 2022)

I still think Manson should have called it the "Nollycaster", granted we might be the only ones to know why, but the play on words with Telecaster and keeping a few chaps on the internet amused would completely have been worth it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 23, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah they do.
> 
> Ibanez did it as well (With the Apex at least) and I think KXK did it as well.





BusinessMan said:


> Anyone else remember when this forum absolutely HATED TOM bridges? Pepperidge farm remembers (I've liked them on guitars I've had so I guess to say I don't really care about a fixed bridge)



So to add to the slightly off-topic recessed TOM discussion, anyone remember my obnoxiously titled KxK NGD for the PME/Ebony topped 7DC? That thing has a TOM, and it’s still to this day the most comfortable bridge I’ve ever used. String-through body design with a recessed TOM brings out seriously amazing tone and resonance. I was skeptical, partly because of this forum (LOL) and why was this on a $4K guitar, but as soon as I played it I knew it was the bee’s knees. I have Hipshots (regular and multiscale) individual saddle multiscales, ETS tuning fork, Floyds, Tone Pros MSPRS wrap arounds, etc, and the recessed TOM is _still_ my favorite. I bought Nolly’s old Vik 7 straight from him, and I always felt a TOM would have made it more resonant (and frets that wouldn’t pop off the fretboard, and a thinner neck carve, and without everything else captured in the Vik threads...). I traded it off eventually for another KxK with, you guessed it, a recessed TOM.

I actually want to give one of these a run. I think the design is checking all the right marks without being extravagant, cliché, or unnecessary. The electronics are very intriguing with the parallel switching built into the 3 way selector.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2022)

-Nolly- said:


> I'd love to quote some sentences from the review but I'm not sure that's cool with either Guitarist nor sevenstring.org's policies!



I really don't think the mod team cares, but Guitarist is still a concern


----------



## Gango79 (Jul 24, 2022)

Xaeldaren said:


> That thing is sick. I'd love to see more about these guitars out there.


At the beginning this guitar wasn’t my cup of tea but i must admit that this one multiscale is really sick


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 25, 2022)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> So to add to the slightly off-topic recessed TOM discussion, anyone remember my obnoxiously titled KxK NGD for the PME/Ebony topped 7DC? That thing has a TOM, and it’s still to this day the most comfortable bridge I’ve ever used. String-through body design with a recessed TOM brings out seriously amazing tone and resonance. I was skeptical, partly because of this forum (LOL) and why was this on a $4K guitar, but as soon as I played it I knew it was the bee’s knees. I have Hipshots (regular and multiscale) individual saddle multiscales, ETS tuning fork, Floyds, Tone Pros MSPRS wrap arounds, etc, and the recessed TOM is _still_ my favorite. I bought Nolly’s old Vik 7 straight from him, and I always felt a TOM would have made it more resonant (and frets that wouldn’t pop off the fretboard, and a thinner neck carve, and without everything else captured in the Vik threads...). I traded it off eventually for another KxK with, you guessed it, a recessed TOM.
> 
> I actually want to give one of these a run. I think the design is checking all the right marks without being extravagant, cliché, or unnecessary. The electronics are very intriguing with the parallel switching built into the 3 way selector.


Sweet, hey man! I definitely think the TOM is a key piece of the sound and resonance of a guitar, and was a must-have for the Oryx. It sounds like you really get what the guitar is about, I think you'd really like it (but of course I'd say that).


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 25, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I really don't think the mod team cares, but Guitarist is still a concern


Hah, yeah fair enough. I guess I'll paste the closing remarks since Manson was given permission to post them on instagram:

"It’s a superb ringing and sustaining instrument that, when paired with these Polymath pickups, creates a package that might be aimed at progressive players yet easily slips into more classic rock with little more than a volume reduction. And, like we said, if big round cleans are your aim, you need to hear these pickups.
We do only get two colours in this launch edition for both this six-string and its seven-string partner. And it’s far from a cheap date, either. But the uncompromising quality and experience-led design make it one of the most beguiling instruments we’ve had in our hands for some time."

"9/10
PROS Cohesive player-led design; exceptionally detailed and considered build; surprisingly versatile pickups, especially paired with the series/parallel Free-Way switch
CONS By design, it’s aimed at the ‘progressive’ player; it’s not cheap"


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 25, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I really don't think the mod team cares, but Guitarist is still a concern


Ditto.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 25, 2022)

-Nolly- said:


> "9/10
> CONS By design, it’s aimed at the ‘progressive’ player; it’s not cheap"


This seems like such a weird criticism. Like reviewing a Whammy pedal with "CONS doesn't sound like Hendrix".


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 25, 2022)

The upper horn is shaped like a torture device, which compliments Periphery's music quite well.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 26, 2022)

StevenC said:


> This seems like such a weird criticism. Like reviewing a Whammy pedal with "CONS doesn't sound like Hendrix".



Hah yeah, I agree. I take it as a compliment: it seems they really had to reach to find negatives. I guess they could have said "neck shape and aesthetics might not suit fans of vintage-style guitars"?


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 26, 2022)

-Nolly- said:


> Hah yeah, I agree. I take it as a compliment: it seems they really had to reach to find negatives. I guess they could have said "neck shape and aesthetics might not suit fans of vintage-style guitars"?


There's that human thing about pointing out the obvious...


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 26, 2022)

StevenC said:


> This seems like such a weird criticism. Like reviewing a Whammy pedal with "CONS doesn't sound like Hendrix".


It's guitarist magazine, the readers get highly confused by anything that isn't a Gibson or a Fender


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 26, 2022)

I should say: in Guitarist's defence, that's just the final pro/con list so it's taking things slightly out of context - within the review they were complementary about the look and playability


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 27, 2022)

In all honesty I'd love to give the Oryx a spin. I've honestly only had TOM style bridges on my 2 schecters. I've tried hipshot style bridges and 2-point trems. I just always seemed to end up with TOM style stuff. I've not played a recessed TOM would I think would be good, and probably a tad more comfortable for palm mutes and what not. Plus the Green Oryx to me just looks really cool, and green is my favorite color.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 5, 2022)

-Nolly- said:


> Sweet, hey man! I definitely think the TOM is a key piece of the sound and resonance of a guitar, and was a must-have for the Oryx. It sounds like you really get what the guitar is about, I think you'd really like it (but of course I'd say that).


Haha yeah but you’re on point! Anyone who has had years of experience with in inordinate amount of brands has a pretty good idea of what “right looks like”, or sounds like in this case. I have miles worth of chats with Dylan Humphries, Perry Ormsby, and a few others, and players like yourself, Kyle Rasmussen, Sammy Duet, Steve Vai, etc., all over designs, and the collective brilliance steers the results depending on the application. The Oryx’s specs show a proper design and goal met. I’d be a fool not to try one.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 14, 2022)

Misha posted his new one on Instagram. Pretty neat.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 14, 2022)

^Still really like the body shape.


----------



## narad (Dec 14, 2022)

There was a time when this photo and an implication that it can hang with "my favorite blackmachine" alone could have sold 500 guitars.


----------



## JimF (Dec 20, 2022)

I like the churro horns


----------

